# Georgia New World Order Monuments Peacefully Bombed



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 7, 2022)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...calls-significantly-smaller-human-population/

Nobody should have a problem with this considering all the other statues that were "peacefully" taken down. Is this a sign of things to come? Is the globalist new world order in trouble? I dunno, but this is still pretty awesome.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 7, 2022)

> 1. Maintain humanity under 500,000,000 in perpetual balance with nature.


Was the monuments made by Thanos?


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 7, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Was the monuments made by Thanos?


He probably had a hand in it.


----------



## AleronIves (Jul 11, 2022)

Peacefully bombed?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 11, 2022)

Doesn't seem like it was wrought with too much controversy outside of the push to "ensure humankind's future survival" with a population limit (they put it at five hundred million on the statue when it was created in 1980, I would think they might adjust that number perhaps since then?)  just doesn't seem like a massive issue to me.  People rip down statues illegally for better reasons than some arbitrary cap on population.  I wanna know how many kids the bomber has contributed to raising the numbers himself.  Maybe he should start bombin' that pussy instead


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

There is literally nothing of value or harm to these random "guidestones" in the middle of fucking nowhere, I have never once understood why so many people have obsessed about them. Are we in the "words of a stone are harmful and must be taken down" stage of late stage capitalism now?


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 11, 2022)

good


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 11, 2022)

It was an useless piece of stone, now it is a known useless piece of stone. If anything, this damage helped propagate the message that was engraved on it.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> It was an useless piece of stone, now it is a known useless piece of stone. If anything, this damage helped propagate the message that was engraved on it.


For real. Why do so many people care about a fucking random stone in the middle of nowhere??


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 11, 2022)

People scared of a new world order always give me a chuckle.  The fact that people were so scared by some stones that they had to bomb them is cracking me the hell up lol.  Should we tear down the Denver Airport now too?  I think that place is hilarious, they blatantly shove ideas of a new world order at every turn you make, almost as if they're purposely just baiting the people that freak out over the the very idea of a new world order.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> People scared of a new world order always give me a chuckle.  The fact that people were so scared by some stones that they had to bomb them is cracking me the hell up lol.  Should we tear down the Denver Airport now too?  I think that place is hilarious, they blatantly shove ideas of a new world order at every turn you make, almost as if they're purposely just baiting the people that freak out over the the very idea of a new world order.


No no you see words on the rock are bad, because, uh, the rock is bad!!!

Seriously anyone bothered by a bunch of fuckin' slabs has to be the biggest manchild ever.


----------



## cracker (Jul 11, 2022)

I leave symbols for the symbol-minded.


----------



## LoggerMan (Jul 11, 2022)

I remember reading about this monument as a kid. That it would survive thousands of years, it would survive the evolution and loss of the English language.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 11, 2022)

this is just like taking down those civil war stuff....


----------



## ZeroFX (Jul 11, 2022)

from the same creators of "peaceful protests"....
Peaceful Bombings!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 11, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> this is just like taking down those civil war stuff....


is it?  The Civil War definitely happened, new world order stuff is largely conspiracy nonsense, hey maybe there is some truth in there, I can't say for sure, but to say the theory that some secret government is truly running the world readying it for a day when it will all be united against greater threats beyond our planet, is on the same level of awful as the known tragedies of our actual Civil War feels quite ridiculous to me.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 11, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> People scared of a new world order always give me a chuckle.  The fact that people were so scared by some stones that they had to bomb them is cracking me the hell up lol.  Should we tear down the Denver Airport now too?  I think that place is hilarious, they blatantly shove ideas of a new world order at every turn you make, almost as if they're purposely just baiting the people that freak out over the the very idea of a new world order.


There's a good reason that a one world government is a bad idea, and that is accountability. People all over the world can barely hold their local and national governments accountable. How much harder would it be to hold people accountable that are so far removed from the populace? Even worse would be if that government was truly being run by a bunch of unelected agencies the way the US federal government is?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

Subtle Demise said:


> There's a good reason that a one world government is a bad idea, and that is accountability. People all over the world can barely hold their local and national governments accountable. How much harder would it be to hold people accountable that are so far removed from the populace? Even worse would be if that government was truly being run by a bunch of unelected agencies the way the US federal government is?


Oh yeah, because state level governance has worked so much better, that's why historically so many states were incredibly slow to adopt civil rights and it required national enforcement, right?

I would take a one world government over the blatant ineffectiveness of state level legislation.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 11, 2022)

Come on guys, a random person engrave a rock and put it in the middle of nowhere. 30ish years later a random person damages it, and that is the end of story. We don't need to go any further.

Discussing what was written there is the same of discussing what is written on the doors of a public bathroom. It is pointless, nobody follows that, there is no real traction for those ideas, it is just a one-person's ideas, that we don't even know if it is a genuine idea, a prank, a joke or whatever.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Is the globalist new world order in trouble?


Is capitalism in any danger of going extinct?  Then no.  "One world government"  in practice would just be a collective of corporations, after all.

A smaller global population, now that's something I can throw my support behind.  If we keep going on the current trajectory, eventually the choice is going to be taken out of our hands anyway.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Come on guys, a random person engrave a rock and put it in the middle of nowhere. 30ish years later a random person damages it, and that is the end of story. We don't need to go any further.
> 
> Discussing what was written there is the same of discussing what is written on the doors of a public bathroom. It is pointless, nobody follows that, there is no real traction for those ideas, it is just a one-person's ideas, that we don't even know if it is a genuine idea, a prank, a joke or whatever.


Genuinely, no one seems to explain why they're offended by the stones. Maybe they can't articulate in any meaningful way why words on a rock are so bad they HAVE to be bombed.


----------



## gohan123 (Jul 11, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> He probably had a hand in it.


500mil is even harsh for thanos standards.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice thread is generating debate. First it was ignored then bam shazam


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 11, 2022)

Subtle Demise said:


> There's a good reason that a one world government is a bad idea, and that is accountability. People all over the world can barely hold their local and national governments accountable. How much harder would it be to hold people accountable that are so far removed from the populace? Even worse would be if that government was truly being run by a bunch of unelected agencies the way the US federal government is?


Oh I'm not saying it's a good or bad idea, I just think it's hilarious that people dedicate their lives to being fearful of such a thing. So much so that we must destroy some stone slabs lol.  Sounds like the set up to some bad Indiana Jones movie lol.


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Jul 11, 2022)

Ok, who of you was it?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 14, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Oh I'm not saying it's a good or bad idea, I just think it's hilarious that people dedicate their lives to being fearful of such a thing. So much so that we must destroy some stone slabs lol.  Sounds like the set up to some bad Indiana Jones movie lol.


I felt the same way towards the Civil War monuments that were torn down. People actually thought they were gonna end racism if those statues were gone.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I felt the same way towards the Civil War monuments that were torn down. People actually thought they were gonna end racism if those statues were gone.


For me that's apples an oranges, the tragedies of the Civil War can't be denied.  Worries of a New World Order may have genuine roots in reality (but much more easily may just be nothing more than conspiracy nonsense that some people with a tiny bit of power tease those gullible enough to buy into it by creating dumb giant stones and the like), but this belief simply can't be definitively proven so, and as such to say the known tragedies of the Civil War are on the same level of the hypothetical tragedies that the supposed movement toward a New World Order has brought is hilarious to even attempt to equate.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> For me that's apples an oranges, the tragedies of the Civil War can't be denied.  Worries of a New World Order may have genuine roots in reality (but much more easily may just be nothing more than conspiracy nonsense that some people with a tiny bit of power tease those gullible enough to buy into it by creating dumb giant stones and the like), but this belief simply can't be definitively proven so, and as such to say the known tragedies of the Civil War are on the same level of the hypothetical tragedies that the supposed movement toward a New World Order has brought is hilarious to even attempt to equate.


The tragedies of the Civil War has no effect on anybody alive today. People just need to be victims to feel important. If you think the central bankers, who have banks in every single country loaning money when they print it and earning interest and paying for both sides of every war have only a tiny bit of power, then you are not paying attention.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The tragedies of the Civil War has no effect on anybody alive today. People just need to be victims to feel important. If you think the central bankers, who have banks in every single country loaning money when they print it and earning interest and paying for both sides of every war have only a tiny bit of power, then you are not paying attention.


OK bud, I'm not gonna waste both our time debating why something honoring men that we know killed other Americans is not the same as a vague slab (that legit was probably nothing more than a troll) giving vague ideas of what a future utopia would look like.  The 2 aren't even remotely on the same level, and to try and argue otherwise is hilarious.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> OK bud, I'm not gonna waste both our time deabting why something honoring men that we know killed other Americans is not the same as a vague slab (that legit was probably nothing more than a troll) giving vague ideas of what a future utopia would look like.  The 2 aren't even remotely on the same level, and to try and argue otherwise is hilarious.


You don't know anything about the Guidestones when you use words like probably to make a comment. Come back with some facts.

The statues were not there to honor those men. They were there so people would not forget history. Only fasicsts, communists and ISIS destroy history so they can change it to fit their narratives. It's the same when the corporate media does stealth edits to their stories with zero annotation to hide their previous lies after everybody already believes them.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You don't know anything about the Guidestones when you use words like probably to make a comment. Come back with some facts.
> 
> The statues were not there to honor those men. They were there so people would not forget history. Only fasicsts, communists and ISIS destroy history so they can change it to fit their narratives. It's the same when the corporate media does stealth edits to their stories with zero annotation to hide their previous lies after everybody already believes them.


Well you're definitely proving me right lol, trying to equate the two is genuinely hilarious.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Well you're definitely proving me right lol, trying to equate the two is genuinely hilarious.


Proving... that word you keep using, I don't think means what you think it means.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Proving... that word you keep using, I don't think means what you think it means.


Time to tear down that Denver airport now, huh?  That place was made to trigger people like you haha.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Time to tear down that Denver airport now, huh?  That place was made to trigger people like you haha.


Might as well. Let's just knock everything down and stare at nothing.


----------



## Viri (Jul 15, 2022)

We need cool stuff like this mural from the Simpsons.



Spoiler


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> They were there so people would not forget history.


I know it is just so sad how we have no other ways of recording history in any form like books, pictures, or any other medium....I mean the statues are the ONLY way we will EVER remember slavery and the people that committed those crimes against humanity. All that history is just GONE now. 

OH WAIT, nope I definitely learned this from a history book in multiple grades so damn.....and well....wouldn't you know books and PDFS of history books exist even now that cover these events as well, there are even ones with pictures too. Fuck man, I guess history wasn't destroyed because some statues of slavers were taken down. 

I really hope you were this upset when statues of Lenin, Stallin, Hussein, and Hitler/Nazi Symbols were taken down or well because otherwise this statement just makes you and every person that parrots it just look like major,  willfully ignorant hypocrites.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

SonowRaevius said:


> I know it is just so sad how we have no other ways of recording history in any form like books, pictures, or any other medium....I mean the statues are the ONLY way we will EVER remember slavery and the people that committed those crimes against humanity. All that history is just GONE now.
> 
> OH WAIT, nope I definitely learned this from a history book in multiple grades so damn.....and well....wouldn't you know books and PDFS of history books exist even now that cover these events as well, there are even ones with pictures too. Fuck man, I guess history wasn't destroyed because some statues of slavers were taken down.
> 
> I really hope you were this upset when statues of Lenin, Stallin, Hussein, and Hitler/Nazi Symbols were taken down or well because otherwise this statement just makes you and every person that parrots it just look like major,  willfully ignorant hypocrites.


By that logic, lets tear down every single museum since we have books and pdf's. Would be a shame to just be able to walk around a city and read plaques from statues about stuff that happened there. That would too convenient.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> By that logic, lets tear down every single museum since we have books and pdf's. Would be a shame to just be able to walk around a city and read plaques from statues about stuff that happened there. That would too convenient.


It would be great if they weren't statues of slavers and those traitors that defended it as well and something that stood as a sign of positivity of what came after, but you lot really do love having idols of traitors and villains standing up so much.

Also, by my logic of what exactly? That I don't think statues and idols of said traitors and villains should stand and their atrocities should be taught through actually classes and literature instead of letting them stand as if they were some hero or did good for their area. country, etc. 

As for convenience, you act as if it is really a strain to take 5 seconds out of your life to google "What happened in the American Civil War?" and not immediately find all the facts in an instant so your argument of convenience is as laughable as your outrage of a traitor and villains statue being torn down. 

Now as for the fact of knowing information, please, most of these have short sentences IF that your just has the name of the person and their birthday and nothing more, so what OH SO IMPORTANT information can I gleam from that. Does it tell me what they did, what their role was, what exactly happened at whatever supposed event they were in, or how they are actually of significance? 

Finally, as for tearing down museums, nah, because they contain a wealth of information, artifacts, and more that actually contribute to knowledge and give descriptions of what really went down in history as well, nor do they propagate or pretend that anything representing a person or people should be viewed as reason to hero worship them either.

Sorry that it is hard on you that the statues of one of your heroes was destroyed and it made you extremely upset, but maybe consider not making heroes of slavers, traitors, and terrible people next time.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

SonowRaevius said:


> It would be great if they weren't statues of slavers and those traitors that defended it as well and something that stood as a sign of positivity of what came after, but you lot really do love having idols of traitors and villains standing up so much.
> 
> Also, by my logic of what exactly? That I don't think statues and idols of said traitors and villains should stand and their atrocities should be taught through actually classes and literature instead of letting them stand as if they were some hero or did good for their area. country, etc.
> 
> ...


TL;dr.

I just enjoy history. To the left, that is a crime.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> TL;dr.
> 
> I just enjoy history. To the left, that is a crime.


Yeah, no one cares if you enjoy history or studying it there bub, left included. People just don't like statues of evil people being propped up, just like they didn't like having statues of Lenin, Stalin, Hussein, and Hitler and the people that were oppressed or who's family had suffered from said oppression tore down their statues.

Yet, even though their statues have been gone for years, you can still learn their history quite easily.

Here I will even help you: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_E._Lee

See how easy that is? Now all you have to do is drag your mouse cursor over the link and click it, and you can read all about the person's who's statue was removed and the amazing thing is, you can do that with literally anyone or any event from history as we know it now.

However, I doubt you were ever wanting to have a serious discussion and just want to screech "ThE lEfT", which is slowly becoming more typical of accounts that have hardly any activity, except political talk and/or are new accounts.

But hey since you brought it up, remind me again who it is that want  to rename slavery and soften/erase history recently?

https://gbatemp.net/threads/texas-b...erm-slavery-to-involuntary-relocation.614899/


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

SonowRaevius said:


> Yeah, no one cares if you enjoy history or studying it there bub, left included. People just don't like statues of evil people being propped up, just like they didn't like having statues of Lenin, Stalin, Hussein, and Hitler and the people that were oppressed or who's family had suffered from said oppression tore down their statues.
> 
> Yet, even though their statues have been gone for years, you can still learn their history quite easily.
> 
> ...


Many poor people do not have access to the internet. You assuming they do is very elitist of you. It also says a lot about you that you feel you have to be offended on other peoples' behalf. Most people had no problems with these statues or something would have been done in the last 120 years.

They received a proposal from 9 educators to make the change, but I can't find who they are. If I was a betting man, I would bet that it gets shot down. I'm all for keeping the term slavery. I'm also all for pointing out who were the slave owners, the ones who created the KKK, the ones who tried to keep the South segregated and the ones who advocate for killing 70 million black babies over the last 50 years. Hint, they are the same people.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 15, 2022)

SonowRaevius said:


> Yeah, no one cares if you enjoy history or studying it there bub, left included. People just don't like statues of evil people being propped up, just like they didn't like having statues of Lenin, Stalin, Hussein, and Hitler and the people that were oppressed or who's family had suffered from said oppression tore down their statues.
> 
> Yet, even though their statues have been gone for years, you can still learn their history quite easily.
> 
> ...


This. Leftists are in majority from academia and we'd all love more people to love history. It's when people want to idolize certain periods of history and make us emulate them, such as nazi Germany, pre-civil war America, fictionalized "trad Rome" and so on, that there's a problem.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> This. Leftists are in majority from academia and we'd all love more people to love history. It's when people want to idolize certain periods of history and make us emulate them, such as nazi Germany, pre-civil war America, fictionalized "trad Rome" and so on, that there's a problem.


Idolize... that word you keep using. I don't think it means what you think it means.

It's like you people just make shit up to get outraged about. It must be exhausting.


----------



## SScorpio (Jul 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> This. Leftists are in majority from academia and we'd all love more people to love history. It's when people want to idolize certain periods of history and make us emulate them, such as nazi Germany, pre-civil war America, fictionalized "trad Rome" and so on, that there's a problem.


For some reason they seem OK with Stalin, Pol Pot, Hugo Chavez, etc. If they are so knowledgable of history, why are they pushing for repeats of those mistakes?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

The most interesting part of this story that has not been mentioned here so far to my knowledge is that the authorities came and bulldozed the rest of it down the following day without even doing an investigation or even gathering evidence. I find that kinda weird.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Idolize... that word you keep using. I don't think it means what you think it means.
> 
> It's like you people just make shit up to get outraged about. It must be exhausting.


Considering groups like Identity Europa existed, yeah no, it's not "fake outrage."


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Considering groups like Identity Europa existed, yeah no, it's not "fake outrage."


Never heard of them. What power do they have? How large are their numbers?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Never heard of them. What power do they have? How large are their numbers?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


>


They have a soccer team? Cool, I guess.


----------



## SScorpio (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Never heard of them. What power do they have? How large are their numbers?


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It's like you people just make shit up to get outraged about. It must be exhausting.



Imagine typing this unironically while getting outraged over statues that literally contributed nothing to the world, people, or humanity in general.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

SonowRaevius said:


> Imagine typing this unironically while getting outraged over statues that literally contributed nothing to the world, people, or humanity in general.


I'm not outraged about statues of Democrats being torn down. You were outraged enough to tear them down.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I'm not outraged about statues of Democrats being torn down. You were outraged enough to tear them down.


You weren't outraged about it,  but you spent the last few replies to me before this explaining how you were upset about them being torn down "because they erasing history" and how it interfered with your ability to enjoy history as well. 

Do you enjoy lying or is it just second nature to you by now?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

SonowRaevius said:


> You weren't outraged about it,  but you spent the last few replies to me before this explaining how you were upset about them being torn down "because they erasing history" and how it interfered with your ability to enjoy history as well.
> 
> Do you enjoy lying or is it just second nature to you by now?


My initial comment was just making a comparison. I do not get outraged on this forum because I know that none of you are to be taken seriously.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> My initial comment was just making a comparison. I do not get outraged on this forum because I know that none of you are to be taken seriously.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


>


Whatever helps you sleep at night, honey.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 16, 2022)

Whoever came up with these new commandments was batshit crazy. Just look at this image:






Why are they so worried about the population? The world isn't theirs to dictate how many people can live. I'm sorry to be rude, but those who want population control, go fuck themselves.

Microsoft's Mr. Wannabe Steve Jobs is also interested in that.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 16, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Is capitalism in any danger of going extinct?  Then no.  "One world government"  in practice would just be a collective of corporations, after all.
> 
> *A smaller global population, now that's something I can throw my support behind.*  If we keep going on the current trajectory, eventually the choice is going to be taken out of our hands anyway.


For that to happen, you'd have to give up your life.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> There is literally nothing of value or harm to these random "guidestones" in the middle of fucking nowhere, I have never once understood why so many people have obsessed about them. Are we in the "words of a stone are harmful and must be taken down" stage of late stage capitalism now?


Because conspiracy nutjobs believe everything is a conspiracy for something stupid like "Globalist new world order" or something stupid.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 16, 2022)

Good riddance. Made by a David Duke fan. Also the 'commandments' he wrote are just Reddit utopia quips.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 16, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> For that to happen, you'd have to give up your life.


Wouldn't make any difference if people keep breeding at an exponential rate while the planet's resources are already becoming scarce.  The milennial retirement plan is dying in the water wars of 2035 anyway.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> By that logic, lets tear down every single museum since we have books and pdf's. Would be a shame to just be able to walk around a city and read plaques from statues about stuff that happened there. That would too convenient.


You just said you were in favor of tearing everything down and staring at nothing.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 16, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> You just said you were in favor of tearing everything down and staring at nothing.


Never said I was a fan. Learn.to.read.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Never said I was a fan. Learn.to.read.


holy shit, you can't even tell when you're being teased lol.  No wonder you buy into all the conspiracy crap.


----------



## caki883 (Jul 16, 2022)

Nice


----------



## XDel (Jul 16, 2022)

As much as I hated those  things, I kind of wish they were still there because they brought up a lot of conversations! Though sadly, I think these days people are so nihilistic that they don't value their lives nor other lives, and do in fact believe in over population, and do strictly see through the filter of economic interests, and do not think of life as a gift to be cherished, yet at the same time claim to hold life and each other's happiness in high esteem while really just living for them selves. So as long as there are a growing number of soul-less individuals and the like, there will be those who favor what the monument said and have no problems about being heavily controlled and limited by a higher body of governance, even in regards to population control.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 16, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> holy shit, you can't even tell when you're being teased lol.  No wonder you buy into all the conspiracy crap.


Could be because the intent of your comment did not come thru. What conspiracy crap have I bought into?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Could be because the intent of your comment did not come thru. What conspiracy crap have I bought into?


nah, you're just gullible with a capital G my friend


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 16, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> nah, you're just gullible with a capital G my friend


Whatever helps you feel superior, sport.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Whatever helps you feel superior, sport.


aw that's cute lol


----------

